# Neg The Monkey



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)

*reps to anyone who negs azza..also for most active negger i might throw neomeds 200$ prize that i've won but never claimed...**




MANAGEMENT 
*


----------



## Watson (Feb 14, 2013)

ill hit him twice a day once i get of cooldown...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2013)

no ones negged me yet


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)

yet..


----------



## custom (Feb 14, 2013)

negged, My wife is in tears


----------



## longworthb (Feb 14, 2013)

Negged


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> *reps to anyone who negs azza..also for most active negger i might throw neomeds 200$ prize that i've won but never claimed...**
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^ Owns Neomeds


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2013)

I've got to wait before negging him again.  Just a couple more hours, I think.  Definitely by the time I get up in the morning.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2013)

Negged


----------



## Watson (Feb 15, 2013)

negged


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

negged


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

Said placebos will be shipped to me when?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

monkey is about to blow his noodles out...stay tuned


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

Negged


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

never rang


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

^^still here


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

you just wait for me to post, how sad, how fucking sad, i am your existence, well better get your fill buddy.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2013)

Negged.  Again.

I'd have a farmer's tan, too, if I looked like you.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

azza has a pedo tan..for standing by the school gate in the sun for too long


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

Negged again


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 16, 2013)

negged


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 16, 2013)

Negged


----------



## rage racing (Feb 16, 2013)

Negged...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> *reps to anyone who negs azza..also for most active negger i might throw neomeds 200$ prize that i've won but never claimed...**
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I told you Silhua likes anal.


----------



## Watson (Feb 16, 2013)

negged


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2013)

Bang


----------



## Watson (Feb 17, 2013)

negged


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 17, 2013)

Negged.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2013)

negged again.....


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)

Get Azza into the red... he really hurt my feelings with what he pm'd me


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Get Azza into the red... he really hurt my feelings with what he pm'd me



eat some rat bait, cup cake, drink some draino insano


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm here for you Azza.  

You still need to be negged though.   xoxoxox


----------



## longworthb (Feb 18, 2013)

Negged again


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 18, 2013)

negged


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2013)

I got 9 negs this morning, thanks guys to help me threw the tough times.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 18, 2013)

Ur supposedly a man. That being said why the fuck would u need someone on the internet from half way across the world to help your through "tough" times. Pussy


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ur supposedly a man. That being said why the fuck would u need someone on the internet from half way across the world to help your through "tough" times. Pussy



you are puckered up tighter than a snare drum, its called sarcasm you dumb cunt, i am a man, i will bend you over and when i am finished my seed will be running down your legs for days


----------



## longworthb (Feb 18, 2013)

Sarcasm? Rightttttt. U do nothing but complain about your pathetic ass life and how your "health" is failing because u want people to feel sorry for you. Fucking pussy. Man up and stop being a bitch. Deal with your shit like a man and lift some fucking weights get ur ass in shape and ull feel like a new man. U need people in your face pushing you motivating ur ass to get out of your little funk.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2013)

I suppose on your pathetic line of thinking you would tell someone with a terminal illness its all good. No one asked you to comment. I dont need anyone to help me, just get fucked.


----------



## Watson (Feb 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> you are *puckered up tighter than a snare drum*, its called sarcasm you dumb cunt, i am a man, i will bend you over and when i am finished my seed will be running down your legs for days




shawshank redemption

*Brooks*:
(to Andy) Son, six wardens have been through here in my tenure, and I?ve learned one immutable, universal truth: Not one of them born whose asshole wouldn?t* pucker up tighter than a snare drum*when you ask them for funds.

and people praise ur comebacks lmao


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i am a man, i will bend you over and when i am finished my seed will be running down your legs for days



.................................. so Azza...what are you trying to tell us  ????


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 18, 2013)

charley said:


> .................................. so Azza...what are you trying to tell us  ????



That he's gay as a hedgefence in the winter.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 18, 2013)

And negged again.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 19, 2013)

Socrates said:


> shawshank redemption
> 
> *Brooks*:
> (to Andy) Son, six wardens have been through here in my tenure, and I?ve learned one immutable, universal truth: Not one of them born whose asshole wouldn?t* pucker up tighter than a snare drum*when you ask them for funds.
> ...



i swam through a river of shit and came out clean on the other side.


----------



## azza's dad (Feb 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I suppose on your pathetic line of thinking you would tell someone with a terminal illness its all good. No one asked you to comment. I dont need anyone to help me, just get fucked.



it's all good


----------



## azza's mom (Feb 19, 2013)

azza's dad said:


> it's all good



^terminal


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 19, 2013)

azza is terminally ill with pedophilia..





oh and negged..


----------



## rage racing (Feb 19, 2013)

negged again..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I suppose on your pathetic line of thinking you would tell someone with a terminal illness its all good. No one asked you to comment. I dont need anyone to help me, just get fucked.


don't fuking compare yourself to the waiting to die....you are a sadass sack of shit and you always have been...your brand new excuses don't change a fuking thing...you are fuking pathetic and a disgusting disgrace to the word man...just fuking die already you are a waste of air


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

lol at your tiny neg powers bitch


----------



## Watson (Feb 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i swam through a river of shit and came out clean on the other side.



your broke ass only owns 1 dvd?


----------



## Watson (Feb 19, 2013)

negd


----------



## Watson (Feb 19, 2013)

negd again


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i ate a river of shit clean .




Fixed mate.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> don't fuking compare yourself to the waiting to die....you are a sadass sack of shit and you always have been...your brand new excuses don't change a fuking thing...you are fuking pathetic and a disgusting disgrace to the word man...just fuking die already you are a waste of air





But how do you really feel ?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Feb 20, 2013)

Neggd


----------



## XYZ (Feb 20, 2013)

If everyone is negging him as they say they are why aren't his point totals dropping much at all?  Someone is repping him or someone is lying.  I know I do my part on a daily basis to do the bidding of Sil.  He asks for so little, it's the least I can do.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2013)

negged


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> If everyone is nnough to egging him as they say they are why aren't his point totals dropping much at all?  Someone is repping him or someone is lying.  I know I do my part on a daily basis to do the bidding of Sil.  He asks for so little, it's the least I can do.



.............I don't like 'negging'...I know its a necessary EVIL when dealing with a guy like 'eddie'.......but Azza ain't eddie...Sil's posts crack me up,great photo shop..

   Haven't been a member long to 'be in on' Azza the PEDO......what is the deal with the 'pedo' stuff ???  Azza is most likely a 'Armchair Body Builder' like most members..I would not enjoy seeing some IM member suffering Depression because of some stupid remark I made.....


----------



## Watson (Feb 21, 2013)

negged


----------



## rage racing (Feb 21, 2013)

Negged again...


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2013)

negged


----------



## azza's mom (Feb 21, 2013)

nobbed


----------



## rage racing (Feb 21, 2013)

negged again....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2013)

neggged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)

^^^missed his fatigue specialist appointment


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)

negged


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 22, 2013)

Negged.


----------



## Watson (Feb 22, 2013)

negged


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

nice cumback

negged

keep trying


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 23, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> *reps to anyone who negs azza..also for most active negger i might throw neomeds 200$ prize that i've won but never claimed...**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you just call me a negger?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 23, 2013)

negged


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 23, 2013)

Azza in the red will truly be funny


----------



## maniclion (Feb 23, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i swam through a river of shit and came out clean on the other side.



According to your other thread you got a virus or something from that river of shit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

negged again


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 24, 2013)

negged


----------



## Watson (Feb 25, 2013)

negd daily even when i forget to post it here

negd


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 25, 2013)

Negged


----------



## XYZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Always negged on a daily basis.  

I'm still waiting on your "EPIC" meltdown Azza, is this going to be happening anytime soon?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 25, 2013)

Melt Azza... melt so hard for us !


----------



## rage racing (Feb 25, 2013)

negged.....again


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2013)

He negged me for the river comment and it was 1/20th of the points I earned in positive reps.


----------



## Watson (Feb 25, 2013)

maniclion said:


> He negged me for the river comment and it was 1/20th of the points I earned in positive reps.



yeah his 160k or so negs are hurting the 5-6 mil a day ive been getting for negging him, i guess ill be in the red soon....


----------



## Watson (Feb 25, 2013)

negged


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 26, 2013)

negged


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 26, 2013)

Negged


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2013)

negged once again


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2013)

negged. think I took a silver star


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2013)

negged.........


----------



## Watson (Feb 27, 2013)

negged


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 27, 2013)

negged


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 27, 2013)

special prizes and sexual favours to the first one who gets him in the red..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 27, 2013)

^^^ Act like your not gonna give that anyway..


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 27, 2013)

^^shovels snow for a hot chocolate


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 27, 2013)

^^^ Wouldn't know what to do with himself if AZZA left


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 27, 2013)

^^^ Wouldn't know what to do with himself if KOS left


----------



## rage racing (Feb 28, 2013)

and again


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 28, 2013)

Negged


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 28, 2013)

And negged again


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 28, 2013)

OfficerFarva reporting for duty!  The pedo has been negged


----------



## Watson (Feb 28, 2013)

negd


----------



## charley (Feb 28, 2013)

negged..........


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 28, 2013)

negged


----------



## Watson (Feb 28, 2013)

negd


----------



## Watson (Mar 1, 2013)

negd


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 1, 2013)

Ngd


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2013)

negged...........


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2013)

negd


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2013)

negged....


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 2, 2013)

Negged


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 3, 2013)

ngd


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 3, 2013)

Negged.


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2013)

negged..........


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^shovels snow for a hot chocolate


and sex with old ladies


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2013)

keep negging me into infinity please, like its working really well for you all.


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2013)

negged...........


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 4, 2013)

ngd


----------



## XYZ (Mar 4, 2013)

Double negged.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 4, 2013)

Found one of azza's favourite coats to wear


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2013)

_negged !!!_


----------



## Watson (Mar 5, 2013)

negged


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2013)

negged


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 5, 2013)

ngd


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2013)

negged !!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

ngd


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2013)

Azza's neg points are deminishing!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Monkey negged.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2013)

Negged


----------



## charley (Mar 6, 2013)

negged.........


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2013)

ngd


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 7, 2013)

Negged the nig


----------



## charley (Mar 7, 2013)

negged.....


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2013)

ngd


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2013)

ngd


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

negged


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2013)

Negged


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

negged


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> negged



^^negged this fag


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

negged boom yeah


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)

negged...poor monkey


----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2013)

negged, no reason to stop negging this wank stain


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 10, 2013)

mission accomplished...


new target


nikos the greek boy lover


proceed..


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 10, 2013)

Negged


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2013)

I?m in the green you idiot's, dont you guys get it, i cant get got!


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, the humanity!  I was hit for 0!

New reputation!

    Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from azza1971.
    Reputation was given for this post.

    Comment:
    negged

    Regards,
    azza1971

    Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 11, 2013)

And negged, by the way.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 11, 2013)

negged


----------



## charley (Mar 11, 2013)

Azzhole negged !!!!!!!


----------



## charley (Mar 11, 2013)

*azza1971* 





  				Being Obtuse 			 




Join Date Jan 2011
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location Road To Recovery
Posts 4,728 
 Rep Points -355231















   [h=2]New reputation![/h]   Hi, you have received -1782 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
how your mums bum for grubs?

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## Watson (Mar 11, 2013)

negged


----------



## charley (Mar 11, 2013)

negged..


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 11, 2013)

Negged again


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 12, 2013)

ngd


----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ngd






and negged da monkey


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 12, 2013)

cube789 said:


> and negged da monkey






ur back man


----------



## charley (Mar 12, 2013)

negged !!!


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2013)

cube789 said:


> and negged da monkey



see u have a natural pack mentality, u fit in here brother, stick around and stop pissing off the powers that be ahahahahahahha


----------



## charley (Mar 12, 2013)

_*negged !!!!*_


----------



## rage racing (Mar 13, 2013)

negged..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 13, 2013)

ngd


----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2013)

negged


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2013)

_*

  negged !!!
*_


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2013)

negged....


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 14, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> ur back man






STFU you fuckin bubble


----------



## XYZ (Mar 14, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> ur back man



Yup, another person here to neg your ass twice a day!  Life is getting better.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 14, 2013)

One more neg for the azza monkey before I go on vacation.  

Negged.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2013)

negd


----------



## charley (Mar 16, 2013)

_*


negged !!!!
*_


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2013)

negged


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2013)

negd


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2013)

and negd


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

old thread restarted by Griff the retard, you really get off on this stuff dont you, i am glad to keep you entertained, you are my pet fish


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> old thread restarted by Griff the retard, you really get off on this stuff dont you, i am glad to keep you entertained, you are my pet fish



you call out snitches, and now ur the snitch, who owns who fool? you got played like the gimp u are.......

you are the weakest link.....goodbye dog!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2013)

_*your funny*_


----------



## Watson (Apr 10, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> _*your funny*_



all caps next time, come one, prove ur a retard

hey dude, less mafia wars, more looking for a job......


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Monkey boy negged!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> all caps next time, come one, prove ur a retard
> 
> hey dude, less mafia wars, more looking for a job......



your stupid


----------



## Watson (Apr 10, 2013)

negd


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 10, 2013)

your funny


----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> your funny


no youre funny


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

i have an auto response for Griff, see he takes 30 minutes to come up with his garbage inaccurate responses, good way to piss him off, should have seen our pm ping pong the other day, it was priceless


----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2013)

^cool story


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have an auto response for Griff, see he takes 30 minutes to come up with his garbage inaccurate responses, good way to piss him off, should have seen our pm ping pong the other day, it was priceless



that extra chromosome really fucks u up huh?


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2013)

negd


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

your funny


----------



## charley (Apr 11, 2013)

Griffith said:


> that extra chromosome really fucks u up huh?




  ..Something is fucking this boy up [Azza]


----------



## longworthb (Apr 11, 2013)

Neged i wanna see a neg rep star


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2013)

azza wont be awake until about 10am australia time would be the norm lol


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

your funny


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2013)

wooh 9:46am, that must be like the crack of dawn for a welfare bludger huh?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

your funny


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> your funny



awwww man, uve given up? really? thats the best u got left? just a broken man!

you can get inside my head azza, cause ive owned yours from day 1!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

your funny


----------



## Watson (Apr 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> your funny



no job, rust bucket for a car, run down house without lawn, lifes just not going well for u huh?

its ok new members here dont know u yet, make friends in the "welcome to IM" threads....


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

your funny


----------



## Watson (Apr 12, 2013)

negd


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2013)

your funny


----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2013)

somebody please kick azza


----------



## Watson (Apr 12, 2013)

negd


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 12, 2013)

your fuckin stupid


----------

